# 12 days of christmas entry 2018



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, PLEASE READ ALL THE RULES -

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes HERE 

To enter all you need to do is post (*after* reading the rules below)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Please post only *ONCE *in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2018

There are new rules in place which you need to be aware of, these are detailed below. You should take time before entering to read through the rules.

*We haven't made this compulsory but we have added this link for you if you would like to add a donation to Sebastian's Trust CHARITY DONATION LINK PLEASE DONATE  
This is a charity that provides respite holidays and vital support to Terminally and Seriously-ill children and their families.* ( Could be as little a £1) 


*12 Days of Christmas*
(These rules are subject to change as necessary)

[*]Only one entry per *household* (DO NOT comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw

[*]Entry to the *main and bonus* draw for the competition is open to anyone who has a *150* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

[*]Entry to the *bonus draw (only)* is open to anyone who has a *75* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

[*]Postage will be only to a UK address, should you be residing in a difference location please check with the admins/mods prior to entering.

[*]Should you be lucky enough to win a prize you must:
Post a picture on the forum and acknowledge the supplier on arrival of the prize. Give a shout out to the supplier on here and their social media.

Post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.

*NB* You may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

[*] Your number may change due to the requirements that have to be met that have to be deleted - This is done by the Moderation Team.

[*]Prizes *MUST NOT* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they may be offered to another DW member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*IMPORTANT*
[*]Due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you may face a ban from DW.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *WILL* be banned from DW.​
(We do not want to see Winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2019
* As always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.*

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this great competition!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone and as per usual, a massive thanks to the Admin team for organising this and an equally massive thanks to all of the sponsors for supporting this once again.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Best of luck to all entrants and a huge thanks to both Admins and site sponsors!!!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

And thanks again to all the sponsors!!!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and thanks for organising!

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to everyone involved! And Merry Christmas


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
PS Happy Christmas to everyone.
PPS Thanks to EVERYONE at Detailing world for organising this competition once again.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks guys

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone, and huge thanks to all involved in organising this competition 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to to sponsors.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
Good luck everyone


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Another year with so many great companies involved! And obviously DW!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum, fingers crossed ,good luck all ,Den .


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to one and all


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum. 

Thanks for organising - superb effort!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck all.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.SJ.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them -I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to the organisers and for the generosity of the sponsors


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Happy Xmas everyone!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to the them- I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Thanks to all involved :thumb:


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

As usual big thanks to sponsors, and fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Best of luck everyone !!! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and huge thanks to the organisers and sponsors :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck fellow crew members


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes please and many thanks to the Sponsors
I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Steven286 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products if I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them. I agree to review some of the products I win and take a few photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone and a huge thanks to admin for arranging it and the sponsors for the prizes!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum :thumb:
:detailer:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
good luck all


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum. 

Good luck guys


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thank you to all sponsors


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Great work again, sponsors and mods. :thumb:

Rob


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!

A massive thank-you to the DW team & supporters!

Merry xmas


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Incredible prizes and very generous from the sponsors.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


John


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

:thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I’m in and I have read the rules and I will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone, its not about the winning, it about the excitement of wondering if the next winning number might even be close to the one i have. have a good Christmas and thanks to the mods for another outstanding year.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Happy Xmas everyone!


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

It's the most wonderful time of the year!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Nice one to all involved.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Just in time for the final countdown.

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

I,m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival and post them to the forum.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I’m in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival and post them to the forum


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------

